# Why doesn't my cat rub against me?



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

My Emma, who is a little over a year old now, has never, not once, rubbed against my legs or anywhere else, and I can't figure out why. She was 8 weeks old on the side of the road when I found her, and she has a diaphragmatic hernia that will require surgery very soon; so does anyone know why she doesn't rub in the normal way a cat usually does? I've never had a cat that didn't. My other cat rubs constantly, and Emma sees him do it, but still there's no affection that way. Now, she does show affection by butting her nose and head to mine, and she loves to sleep on me and right beside me every night, and she'll "hug" me, meaning she'll get as close as she can to me and just lean in to me - so sweet. But I'd love to know if anyone may know the answer to my question, or is it just her personality? Any thoughts?


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

I have two cats, one that rubs and one that doesn't. Moxie, the one that doesn't, was a stray living in our backyard. She has a few behaviors that aren't really 'typical' compared to the cats I've known, and I've wondered if it's because she didn't have a lot of human contact when she was young. I have no way of knowing how much contact she had with other cats as well, and I think that also makes an impact on what behaviors they learn as kittens. That said, cats are individuals with weird little quirks and hang-ups like the rest of us, so like you said it could just be their personality. 

Either way, it doesn't bother me - Moxie shows her affection in other ways too!


----------



## KKdaniels (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, since you, too, didn't raise your Moxie from day 1, maybe them being strays does have something to do with it. I kept thinking Emma would repeat Tiger's behavior on that issue, but she never has. 

Emma, as usual, gave me my morning hug. That's one thing no other cat has ever done. Yes, it's absolutely amazing the differences in our kitties! All of which are sooooo lovable!

Thanks for replying!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

she's a head butter. there are all kinds of cats. she's showing you affection in a different way!


----------

